# Sun Polyps



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I have heard conflicting information on the LPS called a Sun Polyp. Some say they're easy to care for, and others say that they are a pain the keister. I guess its a YMMV situation. I tried looking them up in my books, but cannot find them.

Does anyone have any experiences with them, good or bad, that they'd like to share?

Does anyone know the Latin name of this creature?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

pain in the butt since you have to feed them since they are not photosynthetic, that and they stay closed for the most part all day and come out at night? IMO waste of money.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

i think they are awfully good looking though. Do you know what they need to be fed?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

each polyp needsto be feed daily= pain in the ass.i have two. theyve lost their outer flesh and dont open up. i dont care cause even two is still a pain in the ass.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

they like cyclopese


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

illnino - Do you mean that each one of the separate flower looking parts needs to be fed individually, on a daily basis?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> illnino - Do you mean that each one of the separate flower looking parts needs to be fed individually, on a daily basis?
> [snapback]1125239[/snapback]​


i doubt it. just target feed them with a syringe or a pipet or something similar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Blitz023 said:


> Bluegill said:
> 
> 
> > illnino - Do you mean that each one of the separate flower looking parts needs to be fed individually, on a daily basis?
> ...


I may be buying three large frags next week.

Raptor said to use a pop bottle to target feed them. I dont think you need to feed each polyp exclusively everytime you feed, but you also watch that the food is being evenly distributed.

One thing Im curious about is do they like high flow, or low flow?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

most polyps dont like high flow.. i think u could just chop up meaty foods like shrimp and scallops and suck it into a turkey baster and spray it a few inches away from the polyps.. u better watch ur nitrates though.. thats the biggest problem with them i heard.. they eat so much that ur nitrates go up


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Yea, I have a ton of Macro in the tank right now, will be adding more.

You think that will do the job?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

macro only lowers nitrates by 1ppm per week.. i think your nitrates will go up quicker than that with daily feedingsof chopped up meaty foods..


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

What? Since when does Macro only take up 1ppm?

BTW, I believe Sunnies are considered LPS.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a small frag of sunny's in my tank. When you first get them it can be hard to get them to open up for the first few days but just wave some mysis around them the first couple of nights and you will be fine. mine will open up no matter what time of day it is if you feed the tank. If I give a big piece of fish to my carpet the sun polyps open up to. Feed some invert food to the tank they will open up then to. I target feed maybe 2 times a week and the rest they just filter feed had them now for about 3 months and they are doing fine.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes they are lps. They like slow flow with indirect light. A cave would be ideal for the placement of these. They do not like bright direct light.
Yes danny is right cut a plastic pop bottle in half put a small hole in the top and then place over the coral. Once thats done take a syringe and spray the food in there.(Cyclopeeze or golden pearls) and ley sit for 15 minutes or so then remove the pop bottle.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its soda.. not pop


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

jiggy said:


> its soda.. not pop


POP!









BTW, I asked around, macro can remove much more then 1ppm of Nitrates!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i asked on reefcentral a few months ago n they said it only takes away 1ppm per week.. but i guess thats relative to the amount of macro u use..


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

jiggy said:


> i asked on reefcentral a few months ago n they said it only takes away 1ppm per week.. but i guess thats relative to the amount of macro u use..


Yea, I have 4 different kinds, including cheato, so Im hoping they will do the job.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

jiggy said:


> its soda.. not pop


Depends who you ask. Some say soda, some say pop, and some say soda pop.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

FOr the record, if u just spray or squirt arctipods or any type of carnivorous food juices, a cpl timed during the early morning, and he will open up during the day, it is not that hard, it took me like a week and then every morning she would open up and stay open most of the day
hope this helps


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Bcollins111900 said:


> pain in the butt since you have to feed them since they are not photosynthetic, that and they stay closed for the most part all day and come out at night? IMO waste of money.


what an awful reef hobbyist! I mean technically you have to target feed almost all lps coral do you not? I have a sun polyp, and I used the bottle method to get him to open in his new tank, about 3 days, and then after that I just use cyclopeze or pieces of krill or silverside, or whathave you, but anyttime food is even in the tank, for any fish or invert, he opens, and is beautiful. SO IMO to think these guys are a waste of money is foolish! They are an awesome part of my tank, and all the polyps feed the animal, so feeding is fine if only some polyps get feed. SO if you cant handle feeding them and are lazy, then dont get him, but there awesome!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

jiggy said:


> its soda.. not pop


pop in the north. Soda in some places, and coke (even if its not coke, they then ask for what flavor) in the south.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

SunCoral is actually pretty hardy. I got this colony from my brother which he never fed in 6 months. I'm feeding it frozen mysis and brine.


----------

